# The Ugly Stick



## abraxas (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 24, 2008)

Is this a scarecrow or something or just like a "found face." The face in the middle is interesting but it's unclear if you came across it or actually made it. Other than that, there's too much going on in terms of all the shoots and twigs to hold my interest - the focal point really isn't defined for me.

Like the sky though...


----------



## abraxas (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

that really is ugly. great job!


----------



## abraxas (Sep 25, 2008)

photographyaddict said:


> that really is ugly. great job!



Cool, thanks.  I'm really enjoying seeking out anthropomorphics.


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 26, 2008)

looks like a mans face with dreadlocks flapping about.

interesting shot


----------



## AbbyLuv87 (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like cousin it on crack lol


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 29, 2008)

AbbyLuv87 said:


> looks like cousin it on crack lol


 
I like how you think.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had mornings where I've felt like that (hopefully didn't look _that_ bad though!)

Interesting find. Is there a story behind it? Is the face carved into a 'living' tree? Is it some Indian talisman type of thing? I rather like all the twisting tendrils - lots of great textures.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks all.  I was really going for the human-looking element in this.  The Mojave Indians, who lived to the east a hundred miles or so, would take mud from the Colorado River and cake their hair with it and swirl the dreads around thier head to help keep them cool.  I tried it once, sort of messy.  They would tattoo their faces also, but I'm not going to try that. But when I saw the old yucca, it reminded me of the Mojave.

This particular plant is part of a 'clone ring', a plant which has survived for possibly 2,400 years by continually sprouting rhizomes from its base.  I've explained it a little more completely and provided a shot of the bigger picture in the following thread;

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139360

The tiny little face is pretty much as it appeared, however, I did a bit of a burn on the eye on the right to bring out the highlight a little.  It is so cool to look for these things!


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the additional info! Love learning new/interesting stuff like that


----------



## abraxas (Oct 16, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Thanks for the additional info! Love learning new/interesting stuff like that



& Thank you Anti- I enjoy rambling.


----------



## Rachelsne (Oct 16, 2008)

next time sugest your model brushes his/her hair before the shoot 

cool looking thing. maybe a tad dark to see the detail though.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 20, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> next time sugest your model brushes his/her hair before the shoot
> 
> cool looking thing. maybe a tad dark to see the detail though.



Sometimes wild is best left wild.  

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## MTart (Oct 20, 2008)

lol...cool :thumbup:


----------

